# Azeri: Xosbextdi!



## asuuucar

Hey, could you please translate this sentence to English?

Xosbextdi!!!! Cunki yoldaslarindan biri bugun kullu migdarda pul alib ​


----------



## tristero

He/she is happy/lucky!!  Because one of his/her friends/comrades/workmates got a large amount of money today.


----------



## MarX

Hi Tristero!
Do you speak Azeri or did you base your translation upon your knowledge of another Turk language, like Turkish?
Grüsse,

MarX


----------



## tristero

Hi, MarX!

Half and half; I know Turkish fairly well, and have worked my way through a couple of different Azeri textbooks and have read a bit of Azeri on the internet, so I can usually understand most of what I read without much trouble, although I often have to check some words in an Azeri dictionary to be sure I've gotten the right sense.  

Often, the same words are used in both languages, but there are slight differences in meaning, in that a word used in Azeri may seem like an "old"word that's no longer used in Turkish (usually from Persian or Arabic).  "Pul", for instance, is a Persian word for "money" that's used in various Turkic languages, but in Turkish means "stamp". 

I'm only guessing, but I assume that the differences/similarities between Turkish and Azeri may be similar to those between Indonesian and Malay...


----------



## MarX

tristero said:


> Hi, MarX!
> 
> Half and half; I know Turkish fairly well, and have worked my way through a couple of different Azeri textbooks and have read a bit of Azeri on the internet, so I can usually understand most of what I read without much trouble, although I often have to check some words in an Azeri dictionary to be sure I've gotten the right sense.
> 
> Often, the same words are used in both languages, but there are slight differences in meaning, in that a word used in Azeri may seem like an "old"word that's no longer used in Turkish (usually from Persian or Arabic). "Pul", for instance, is a Persian word for "money" that's used in various Turkic languages, but in Turkish means "stamp".
> 
> I'm only guessing, but I assume that the differences/similarities between Turkish and Azeri may be similar to those between Indonesian and Malay...


You're right. 


MarX said:


> I used to think Malaysian was very hard to understand, which is true, if they speak fast and use a lot of slang. But I've had the chance of talking with a couple of Malaysians so far, and we realized that our languages are way over 90% similar. In fact, they're almost identical. I noticed that they use words that I personally wouldn't use, but still understand, and vice versa.
> I imagine it may be similar with the Turk languages.


Salam


----------



## Qafqaz

xoş+bəxt (xosbext isnt right writing of word)
xoş=good, well
bəxt=luck, chance, fortune   
-di..in fact it should be -dir, and means "is/to be", but when people writes in internet, they dont respect grammar, 
but if it is really -di, then it means was/to be.

xoşbəxtdi--it/she/he was lucky or it/she/he had good fortune/chance.


----------



## kloie

This is just like persian


----------

